# 2013 Mathews are out...



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Three bows, all 30.5" ATA or less. One split cam, a new Monster and a very similar to other Mathews solo cam bows. Just the usual. No longer ATA's, no amazing speeds, etc. I'm sure they'll sell though. Everyone around my area doesn't even seem to know there are other manufacturers out there.

Creed
ZXT
Monster Chill

I'm still contemplating selling my 2012 Elite Answer to upgrade to their 2013 Answer. Anyone interested?...PM me a bid...


----------



## nate132004 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah I was disappointed, looks like they just switched the names on the old models. So much for "reinventing the wheel". This is why I switched from Mathews to Hoyt this past year. Love it and not looking back anytime soon


----------



## B1g daddy of 3 (Jul 1, 2011)

The new line doesnt look good at all. I cant belive I waited for this. The creed looks like a single cam waffle maker. Ill stick with my Switchback, seems like mathews hasn't made a good bow since.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Of the new Mathews ill shoot the ZXT to see how it is. Been on a search for a suuuuuper smooth bow that melts in my hands.

Shot the Heli-m last year and was disappointed. I did like the Hoyt vector, but just wasn't sold I guess.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I shot a Mathews Heli-M, a Mathews Creed and a Hoyt Element this week back to back. Really liked the smoothness of the Heli-M but man did that Element feel great when I pulled the trigger. Having not shot much in the last 10 years technology has really come along way. Having a hard time deciding between the Heli and the Element. What do some of you experts think?


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

im no expert but when i was searching for my new bow back in august, i found the same thing when shooting the hoyt...i ended up buying the vector turbo and am very glad i did! that baby is so smooth and feels so right after pulling the trigger that i couldnt imagine buying anything else...id go hoyt all the way!


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

88luneke said:


> Of the new Mathews ill shoot the ZXT to see how it is. Been on a search for a suuuuuper smooth bow that melts in my hands.
> 
> Shot the Heli-m last year and was disappointed. I did like the Hoyt vector, but just wasn't sold I guess.


i wouldnt think twice about buying that vector...matthews could only dream of building a similar bow :evilsmile


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Ohhhh I see a trip to Jays to shoot a bunch of bows lol or to the pro shop back home. 

Honesty wanting to shoot a Switchback if I can find one at a shop. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Shot the ZXT and the Z7 extreme today....the ZXT can't even hold the extreme's jock. 

Think I may have found my "baby bottom smooth" bow


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

